# Popcorn lungs in e-cig smokers.



## jlw777 (8/12/15)

http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2015/12/popcorn-lung-seen-in-e-cigarette-smokers/

chemicals such as diacetyl etc etc are responsible for diseases. 

How do I verify that the local juices that I'm buying are free of these chemicals?


----------



## Mike (8/12/15)

Copying the top current comment because this is another fear mongering author using ancient outdated studies with buzzwords trying to stir up a fuss.

"Even diactyl containing e-juice still contains 100x less diacetyl than traditional cigarettes. And no smoker to date has ever gotten "Popcorn Lung" (Named because it occurs years after dumping pure uncut diactyl into vats and bins when making cheapo microwave popcorn in the factories.)

And despite all that- It's still largely the other factors and chemicals and tar and actual combustion that damages your lungs when smoking is involved. Not diacetyl specifically.

Even 100x the amount of diacetyl as e-juice is apparently not enough to cause the "Popcorn Lung" issue related to the compound specifically. So why would 100x less than the amount that does not cause it suddenly start to cause it? Not that it's 100 percent safe (As mentioned by a replier as well- So I have appended my post some for accuracy and fairness.) Just that it's not the immediate or unavoidable threat it's being presented as.

And in the span of 7+ years even in the heaviest vape users no one has (yet, mind. For the sake of fairness and caution.) reported any major health issues tied to vaping or the compounds contained in e-juice. If the 75ml a day heavy diactyl juice user doesn't get popcorn lung then I highly doubt popcorn lung is a problem to watch for regarding it.

Also there are many many e-juices available without diactyl. So even if it was an issue you can actively avoid it.

As far as being paranoid about what's put in it- This is purely my opinion but, I think that is razorblades in your kid's halloween candy or "Shadey people handing out drugs for free/Lacing your kid's flintstones vitamins with PCP" levels of unfounded overconcern.

Personal safety and active research should always be practiced in all facets of life."

Also, with 10-100 times more DA in cigarettes, how many smokers have got popcorn lung? Suddenly it's a concern because vaping is new and a relatively easy target.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Informative 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (9/12/15)

jlw777 said:


> http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2015/12/popcorn-lung-seen-in-e-cigarette-smokers/
> 
> chemicals such as diacetyl etc etc are responsible for diseases.
> 
> How do I verify that the local juices that I'm buying are free of these chemicals?


 
When you vape Diddle Daddle flavour juice --- u get popcorn lung!!! Aha ha ha....erm

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ashTZA (9/12/15)

jlw777 said:


> http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2015/12/popcorn-lung-seen-in-e-cigarette-smokers/
> 
> chemicals such as diacetyl etc etc are responsible for diseases.
> 
> How do I verify that the local juices that I'm buying are free of these chemicals?



Many will be honest and tell you straight up (like Craft vapour for example) -
which of their juices have even 'traces' of Diacetyl , Acetoin, or Acetyl Propionyl;
along with ethyl/alcohol [which isn't friendly to plastic tanks]; and which do not.
Of course those that don't know likely won't say anything.

I don't assume much reason for them to outright lie, or omit information available to them.
since lets be honest, before vaping came along, most of us still smoked from a pack with a large label on it promising it will kill us;
And would continue to vape our favourite flavours regardless; And more so from a brand that respects our choice enough to be honest.

But those with Diacetyl specifically in my guess would be rare to come by since most of the popular flavour concentrate manufactures have abandoned it for the arguably safer latter two (which however, I may be mistaken; with overheating can form traces of Diacetyl.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/15)

I vape 5P Bowdens Mate daily. It has some of the highest concentrations of said substances. After doing the research I came to the conclusion that the original paper was totally flawed. Of course, some risk there is or might be, but with the info made available the choice was mine as an individual.

So, scare mongering certainly, but each and every local maker of juice should, like Craft Vapour, disclose in which juices they use these substances. Even better, to what extent. Then each of us can make an informed choice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## jlw777 (9/12/15)

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2014/09/diacetyl-comparison-eliquid-cigarettes.html

I decided for myself it is overblown. Because it is from Harvard doesn't mean it is independent and free from biases

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

+1 on what @Andre said above

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

jlw777 said:


> http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2014/09/diacetyl-comparison-eliquid-cigarettes.html
> Because it is from Harvard doesn't mean it is independent and free from biases



And, it's very old news. The vaping sector has been dealing with the subject for yonks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jlw777 (9/12/15)

They word their articles very as if vaper already developed popcorn lungs. That caused concern for me. Very misguiding


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

Ya I know. I find it quite dissapointing that even a publication with 'Harvard's' name attached to it can be so sensational in their news.


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

If I was reporting on dangers of Vaping, I would start with "EVEN THOUGH VAPING IS MUCH SAFER THAN SMOKING......"
But, of coarse, that doesn't catch the eye as much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (9/12/15)

https://www.jacarandafm.com/news-sport/news/e-cigarettes-contain-dangerous-chemicals/

Jacaranda also jumping in on this HORRIBLE, SHOCKING, O SHIT YOU'RE GONNA DIE bandwagon. 

My day begins kak when I read this nonsense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

Lol, but are you really surprised that ZA media are late to the party.

You won't find the "news" on Sky or the Wall Street Journal.


----------



## theyettie (9/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol, but are you really surprised that ZA media are late to the party.
> 
> You won't find the "news" on Sky or the Wall Street Journal.



You know what the worst part is? I don't even listen to Jacaranda, one of my trainess came running to me this morning to tell me how bad vaping is!!

I'm considering letting him go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## theyettie (9/12/15)

Before everyone thinks I'm a ****, he came to tell me this after he had some coffee and a marlboro gold beyond...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

theyettie said:


> You know what the worst part is? I don't even listen to Jacaranda, one of my trainess came running to me this morning to tell me how bad vaping is!!
> 
> I'm considering letting him go.



Lol..

I had the same thing. At the office, went outside to vape, and a co-worker lights up a cigarette and tells me the news. I just laughed and said, there's plenty more in his cigarette.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/12/15)

I'm so tired of trying to reason with people who believe everything they hear in the media. 

I just don't give a rats ass anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/15)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yagya (9/12/15)

best to stick to oupa's juices..at least there we know what goes in our beloved juice.
we also dont know what goes in all those imported juices, more chemicals, hence the inflated prices.
just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

